# 1987 Elddis Autoquest help



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We just picked up our first motorhome which is a 1987 Talbot Elddis Autoquest. Unfortunately there are no manuals for the zig unit which I am attaching a picture of.

Can anyone help to explain what the switches are for or better still does anyone have a manual or a wiring diagram for it.

The problem we have at the moment is that we have plugged the unit into the mains and we have power for the fridge and the sockets however none of the lights seem to work on 240. Should they? 

Also although we have two leisure batteries the person we picked the van up from (who has only used it once) does not think the leisure batteries charge off the engine when driving, he seems to think you need to use a battery charger on them. Is it difficult to alter this if that is the fact? 

Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not uncommon to have no mains lights, you will see lots of people with a table lamp for that very reason.

Your van is designed to be self suffcient and when you hook up to the mains it should charge your batteries so you can run things on 12v without flattening your battery(Leisure) your mains sockets will obviously work and your fridge if so equipped will run on mains.

Your van should be equipped with a split charging relay which should enable your batteries to charge (both leisure and engine) with the engine running, this should also enable your fridge to run on 12v at the same time, the easiest way to check is select 12v on your fridge and start up, the red 12v light on the fridge should come on.

The electrics will be fairly simple on that age of van. Hope you can follow all this.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for that...I am surprised about the mains lights...but glad I know so will make sure to take a lamp with us!

As for the second part...I think I understand and will do a test on the fridge tomorrow.

Thanks for such a quick response.

Dawn


----------



## nickit (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Dawn 
I had an 89 van elddis until recently but mine had a different looking zig unit
You may already know this, but if your layout is the same as mine (see pic) your mains battery charger should be in the wardrobe, Its located at the bottom by the wheelarch and behind the gas fire. You need to lift the wooden bottom of the cupbord to get to it. 

My 240v electric mains board was also in the wardrobe and i think it did run the lights when on EHU, could it be that the fuse is switched off on the light circuit?

Finally, mine charged from the altenator whilst driving, I think I had to change the relay as it was sticking in the off position, it was by the battery under dining seats.
Hope that helps?
Nick


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Nickit

Yes our layout is the same as yours. I'll have my other half take a look tomorrow. We did find the circut breaker in the wardrobe so he'll have to look for the battery charger.

Even if the zig units aren't quite the same any ideas on which switches should be in which position to work. For example to charge the batteries I've now set the one switch to charger and the other one to 240v...I'll see if that brings us some more charge overnight.

Thanks for your help.

Dawn


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Most vans use 12V lights only. But to make them work the charger will have to be ON and either no battery or a good charged battery fitted. If this does not work try switching to the cab battery which is presumably OK. (Probably a switch on the Zig unit.)
The likely faults are:
Charger switched off
A fuse in the charger blown
The isolation relay stuck or somehow not connected.
Unfortunately beyond that you need a meter and circuit diagram.
I suggest that you contact Elddis at:
http://www.elddis.co.uk/customer-services.htm
If you are not confident with electricity I suggest that an autoelectrician is required.
Don't just put a flat battery into the van and hope that the charger will charge it up. It may well just blow a fuse.
It is unlikely that the van battery will not charge both from the mains and when the engine is running. (assuming everything is correct)
It is possible but less likely that it is possible to charge the engine battery from mains.


----------



## nickit (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Dawn
Not sure i can offer much help re your zig unit.
my zig was a bit simpler than the one you show.
The first switch changed between leisure battery and cab battery
Switch 2 was for lights and the 3rd switch controlled my water pump.

My battery charger had a illuminated switch to show when charging.
On that subject I've just remembered, i think there is a small door next to the gas fire that gives easier acess to the charger.

As the last post mentioned Id probably be looking to ensure the charger is working. If it is then it will run the lights through the 12v circuit (thats my understanding, i'm sure someone on here will know more)

We loved our autoquest by the way!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies...we will do a bit of digging around tomorrow and let you know how we get on.

Oh the fun has just begun! :lol:


----------



## nickit (Apr 27, 2009)

This company may be handy.

www.no1gear.com

These guys are great for mk1 Ducato/talbot van parts that are sometimes hard to find.
Sorted me out a few times and had new and used bits available.

Have fun finding out about your van, like I say ours was our first 'project' and now we're addicted!!


----------

